
Ask HN: What's the best/fastest image processing library? - jonathan-kosgei
No APIs, just libraries, what is the fastest image processing library you&#x27;ve worked with that is also feature rich?<p>I&#x27;ve looked at sharp in node js and it&#x27;s wonderfully fast however it doesn&#x27;t seem to allow you to perform some operations such as adjusting the brightness of an image or contrast things that jimp does but much faster than it.<p>Also looking for something that can handle red eye removal in nodejs.
======
indescions_2018
OpenCV red eye removal

[https://www.learnopencv.com/automatic-red-eye-remover-
using-...](https://www.learnopencv.com/automatic-red-eye-remover-using-opencv-
cpp-python/)

------
klondike_
Imagemagik

